# Budget steel racer or tourer 53cm (21in)



## ShannonBall (20 Nov 2008)

Steel racer or touring bike wanted, 53cm (21in), budget £100-300

I'm in London BTW

Dave


----------



## ShannonBall (1 Dec 2008)

BUMP!

If I make my budget closer to £250-300 is there anyone out there who'll make a deal for steel?


----------



## ShannonBall (15 Dec 2008)

Found one now


----------

